# [SOLVED] Problem with CamStudio



## seani87

Hello...
I have a problem with CamStudio. Every time I record something on the screen, I save and it doesn't save properly at all. What I get is a very pixelated and messy... well, mess! I recorded myself typing "This is an example" on Wordpad to show you what I mean: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=invqbr&s=5

How can I resolve this issue? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## blah789

*Re: Problem with CamStudio*

Weird... what codec do you use for your encoding?

PS: I've tried camstudio a few times, and the default settings encode at a whopping 200 frames per second! I think, depending on what you record, 5 to 15 frames per second should be enough for most purposes.


----------



## seani87

*Re: Problem with CamStudio*



blah789 said:


> Weird... what codec do you use for your encoding?
> 
> PS: I've tried camstudio a few times, and the default settings encode at a whopping 200 frames per second! I think, depending on what you record, 5 to 15 frames per second should be enough for most purposes.


Hi there and thanks for the reply. Just before I read this I managed to fix it  If anybody else has this problem then this is what worked for me:
Downloaded CamStudio Lossless Codec v1.4
Open CamStudio > Options > Video Options. 
At the top is a drop down menu. Select CamStudio Lossless Codec. Click ok.
:]
Adios!


----------



## blah789

*Re: Problem with CamStudio*

Just appending, but if the codec solved it, my guess would be you originally used the Microsoft Video 1 codec (just a guess though).


----------

